# Anyone have experience using ZYMOL EBONY WAX



## ECS 1.8T (Jun 23, 2008)

Just curious is anyone here has used the Zymol Ebony wax. It is specially formulated for black.
anyone ???


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have experience using ZYMOL EBONY WAX (ECS 1.8T)*

I've only ever used Zymol "Carbon" specially formulated for dark colors. When you use all the steps (HD Cleanse, then the Carbon), it looks like a champ...


----------



## pGLi (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have experience using ZYMOL EBONY WAX (ECS 1.8T)*

IMHO i can't imagine any zymol product not being well worth it


----------

